# Eggs on my glass, what do i do???



## sugar379c (Apr 5, 2014)

I came home today to find eggs on my glass... the only fish capable of this in the tank are my peppered corys and glow tetras. any idea who these belong to? and what should i do? leave them in the tank? hatch them elsewhere? any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

That's cool that you have that. Unfortunately, I have no experience with anything like this but I wish I did.


----------



## CM1429 (Apr 18, 2014)

Look like Cory Eggs. I've seen other posts where people gently scraped them off and put them in separate tank to hatch and grow before putting them back into the main.


----------



## sugar379c (Apr 5, 2014)

yeah i did a bit of research and that seems to be the concensus. i scraped them off and put them in a floating breeder box in my cherry shrimp tank (where i'm currently raising 2 day old guppy fry). i figure they are much safer in there. i read they hatch within a week... i can't wait! i love my cories, the more the merrier!


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

They definitely are cory eggs as most Tetras are egg scatterers and I have seen the hundreds of times. Don't use a metal object to remove them, just rub your finger over it and roll off the glass one egg at a time. You will do a lot less damage to them this way compared to using a blade. They are fairly sticky (differs per species) so you usually do not need to squeeze them at all. 

They should hatch in 3 to 5 days. The only one that I now that takes longer is the bearded cory ( 7 days). No longer classified as a true cory but its the same subfamily.


----------



## dancelady (Apr 24, 2014)

*Definitely Cory eggs*

You have some eggs that will hatch into baby Cories. I am glad you removed them, as the adults will eat them pretty fast. Now I hope they are in a separate container than the baby guppies, size is amazingly different between them, and babies can eat them, too. The hatched eggs will be almost microscopic, you will need a magnifying glass to see them and know it is not just junk on the bottom of container. 

Clean up any unhatched eggs, as that will add problems of bacteria and fungus to the water. Use something small like a Q-tip and not like the normal cleaning apparatus, as the babies are way too small for using that. Also, put a stone/bubbler in the vicinity of the eggs to keep fungus off of them. They will hatch in appx. 7 days.

After hatching, they will need some live plants to help them get started, and if you have any Hikari First Bites, that is good food for them. Plants have infusoria which hatchlings can eat. You can also buy that in a fish store. You can get some Baby Brine shrimp, but whatever they are fed has to be broken down into tiny bits so they can eat it. I have some hatchlings now, and use the Hikari and plants. I have the shrimp pellets, but can't tell if they are eating it -- it has to break down for them to nibble at it. They can also eat the algae, and you can put in an algae pellet that will break down later, so try to grow some algae yourself.

Good luck, and you will need a private place for them to grow after they are big enough to see and you can watch them -- at first they are nothing but minute stringy blobs!


----------



## sugar379c (Apr 5, 2014)

Can I just keep them in the breeder after they hatch to keep them safe? The only other tasks I have are the predator tank and the community tank where I found them... so not really any place for them to be alone


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

If its a net breeder, the fish can suck the babies out through the net. If its a live bearer breeder with little slits in the bottom then they will swim out the little slits.


----------



## dancelady (Apr 24, 2014)

*Breeder -- can you post a picture?*

I assume that it is a solid wall breeder, either inside or outside the larger tank, with baby guppies inside. Did not think it was a netting or slit one. Can you post a pix or describe it better? If solid, that would be fine, except you had better watch the baby guppies who might decide to check out the hatchlings. Are the guppies a month old or about double their size yet? If so, you can move them into the tank itself. Otherwise, I would put the cats in a tall glass vase in the tank while they are getting past the early weeks of their life. Some Java Moss or Fernwort and some Hikari First Bites for food. Algae would also be good. These are VERY TINY, and tasty, so you can't put them in with any others. You must have a vase or a container to put them in, most thrifts shops have vases for $1. It would have to be tall enough that you can put the eggs in it, and fill it partly for insertion into the tank. If not, then the temp shouldn't go below 70F in whatever container you do have.


----------



## sugar379c (Apr 5, 2014)

ok i have the hard breeder with slits on the bottom. so can i put them in something like a tupperware container floating on top the water? and wouldn't that water get stagnant and hurt the babies? i have some java moss and indian almond leaves i can put in with them.


----------

